# ST Carbon seatstay elastomer bushing inserts



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

I recently bought what I think is a 2004 (02 fork and the paint job) Legend Ti frame with a ST seat stay...it appears to have the bearing inserts and so my question is whether these are to be serviced or replaced after some number of miles or time.
Thanks


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

You should join and then ask your question at the Paceline Forum, the old Serotta forum: The Paceline Forum - Powered by vBulletin Lots of very knowledgeable folks, including some former Serotta employees.


----------

